# What will they think of next!



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I just read in a home magazine that F. Schumacher has a new line of handmade wallpaper made entirely of real feathers!  What will they think of next.... I sometimes wonder if they even _think _of the installers that have to deal with this stuff.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

wow, you could cut it with one of those new battery powered shears.I think the last time I tried wallpaper, grass was in.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

i love the idea of battery powered scissors. Scissoring was so tiresome in the past.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I sometimes wonder if they even _think _of the installers that have to deal with this stuff.


NO!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

They are more likely thinking of the designers who will buy and spec it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

They also offer one made of real leaves that a buddy of mine has installed. Sounds like an expensive job. And BTW, FSC sucks and they are on my eternal smackass list.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Obviously designed by some bird brain 

And PWG is correct, FSC sucks. 


I would like to see some and truly "appreciate" the intelligence of the designer.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good, maybe this will raise the price of feathers.


:icon_cool:


----------



## Art Works Interiors (Apr 4, 2008)

I think it's this.


----------

